
Want to fight climate change effectively? Here’s where to donate your money - kaycebasques
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/12/2/20976180/climate-change-best-charities-effective-philanthropy
======
kaycebasques
Google has a donation matching program of up to $6K per year. E.g. if I donate
$6K Google will match $6K so my total impact is $12K. There's some kind of
vetting process but I've never had a problem with it (i.e. every organization
that I've wanted to donate to has been eligible for the donation matching
program). I'm curious to hear if all of your companies have similar programs.

